# Stop lights won't work, got a ticket already!



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all:

Mi girlfriend's altima stoplights won't work. This is what I've done so far:

- Checked every single fuse from the box inside the car and the box near the engine. ALL FUSES LOOK OK.

- Checked the switch of the brake pedal. IT WAS OK.

- Checked the actual light bulbs. THE FILAMENTS LOOK OK.

- When braking the central stop light works.

What else could it be?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## joowi-san (Oct 15, 2008)

maybe the wires from the socket to the switch is somehow grounded.... or disrupted.
that's hard to check... if you can't find the problem.. a professional might help you out.


----------



## ultamaflow (Oct 22, 2008)

when checking the fuses make sure both metal ends light up on the tester. had a similar problem, ended up been a fuse.


----------

